# Ratings dropping. Help.



## ChrisConlin (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm a new Lyft driver Nashville. Given around 40 rides. Car is clean in and out. I vacuum and air freshen it every day. No funky smell. I don't over talk the pax either. I have bottled water. I have charger and aux chord available. I ask them if the temp is ok. Don't drive too fast or slow. And yet my ratings are dropping steadliy. 4.98- then 4.94, then 4.88 and now its at 4.81. WTH am I doing wrong??? Or are pax just picky about anything? Is there a point where I just get deactivated? I'd really like to know why the customers rated the way they did so I can fix whatever the issue is. Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## ikemay (Sep 7, 2017)

Lyft looks at last 100 rides. I don't think getting a few 3 or 4-stars early on is that out of the ordinary. I know it happened to me, and now I'm at 4.99 after 300+ rides. (I've got charging cords, but I've never given anyone a single bottle of water or mint or whatever.) 4.8 is the typical Lyft driver rating, so you're normal right now. It really depends on the types of rides and passengers. Line trips are prone to lower ratings. Awkward pickups/dropoffs are prone to lower ratings. Navigation issues can kill ratings. You'll get your weekly feedback summary via email and it will highlight where things might be going wrong.


----------



## ChrisConlin (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you Ike, I'm doin everything I can to be on point here


----------



## ikemay (Sep 7, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> My advice would be to keep up the rides and don't even look at the ratings for a while. Just go about it with an attitude like you're doing everything right and treat your riders with respect. Look back in a few weeks and I bet things turn around.


This is sound advice. My rating dropped so quickly early on that I'm sure at least one early passenger rated me a 3 or even less. I had to quit looking and even caring.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Some common things that are often overlooked:

- Driving skills/speed
- Nav skills, knowledge of the city
- Topics of conversation, politics, religion
- Negative stories, stories that make people sad or mad
- Bad breath or BO, overwhelming air fragrance things

Give another 200 rides, your rating will stabilize somewhere.

If it still bothers you after that, try this: next pax you pick up with a 15+ minute ride, offer to take them for free, but ask them in exchange to give you hard honest feedback about anything and everything. Since you won't be able to rate them if you cancel the ride in advance, they can be more honest without fear of a bad rating. Then listen to what they say without argument or judgement.


----------



## GreenSky (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisConlin said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new Lyft driver Nashville. Given around 40 rides. Car is clean in and out. I vacuum and air freshen it every day. No funky smell. I don't over talk the pax either. I have bottled water. I have charger and aux chord available. I ask them if the temp is ok. Don't drive too fast or slow. And yet my ratings are dropping steadliy. 4.98- then 4.94, then 4.88 and now its at 4.81. WTH am I doing wrong??? Or are pax just picky about anything? Is there a point where I just get deactivated? I'd really like to know why the customers rated the way they did so I can fix whatever the issue is. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris





ChrisConlin said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new Lyft driver Nashville. Given around 40 rides. Car is clean in and out. I vacuum and air freshen it every day. No funky smell. I don't over talk the pax either. I have bottled water. I have charger and aux chord available. I ask them if the temp is ok. Don't drive too fast or slow. And yet my ratings are dropping steadliy. 4.98- then 4.94, then 4.88 and now its at 4.81. WTH am I doing wrong??? Or are pax just picky about anything? Is there a point where I just get deactivated? I'd really like to know why the customers rated the way they did so I can fix whatever the issue is. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


Don't worry about it. Rating is nothing. You can't please everyone. Lyft paxs are weird compare to fuber.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ChrisConlin said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new Lyft driver Nashville. Given around 40 rides. Car is clean in and out. I vacuum and air freshen it every day. No funky smell. I don't over talk the pax either. I have bottled water. I have charger and aux chord available. I ask them if the temp is ok. Don't drive too fast or slow. And yet my ratings are dropping steadliy. 4.98- then 4.94, then 4.88 and now its at 4.81. WTH am I doing wrong??? Or are pax just picky about anything? Is there a point where I just get deactivated? I'd really like to know why the customers rated the way they did so I can fix whatever the issue is. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


You're too nice imho.

I personally don't mind and wouldn't downrate you. But as soon as you do things like offer water, aux, ask temp...they're going to think you should hand them the world on a silver platter and that the amendities you offered is a given when it's actually a privilege.

I always get more respect when I'm fair but stern. Just drive well (no pumping gas/brakes please), have an odorless car and odorless body, and play a pop station and you'll be fine. Also don't worry about the ratings too too much...pax can smell that on you and they'll pounce.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ChrisConlin said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new Lyft driver Nashville. Given around 40 rides. Car is clean in and out. I vacuum and air freshen it every day. No funky smell. I don't over talk the pax either. I have bottled water. I have charger and aux chord available. I ask them if the temp is ok. Don't drive too fast or slow. And yet my ratings are dropping steadliy. 4.98- then 4.94, then 4.88 and now its at 4.81. WTH am I doing wrong??? Or are pax just picky about anything? Is there a point where I just get deactivated? I'd really like to know why the customers rated the way they did so I can fix whatever the issue is. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


Best advice I can give you is don't try and hard and just be yourself. A passenger can tell if your trying to hard and some don't like that. I'm always myself and very relaxed when I drive and I make my riders feel comfortable because of that. I have a 4.97 after 4 years and I don't do anything special except give a safe ride. Number 1 reason for a rider to give you a non 5 star is your driving.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## liu314780778 (Dec 8, 2017)

GreenSky said:


> Don't worry about it. Rating is nothing. You can't please everyone. Lyft paxs are weird compare to fuber.


Yup, I agree what u said. Lyft Paz's are weird compare to fiber. My Uber rate 4.96 and Lyft 4.46dont know why


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ChrisConlin said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new Lyft driver Nashville. Given around 40 rides. Car is clean in and out. I vacuum and air freshen it every day. No funky smell. I don't over talk the pax either. I have bottled water. I have charger and aux chord available. I ask them if the temp is ok. Don't drive too fast or slow. And yet my ratings are dropping steadliy. 4.98- then 4.94, then 4.88 and now its at 4.81. WTH am I doing wrong??? Or are pax just picky about anything? Is there a point where I just get deactivated? I'd really like to know why the customers rated the way they did so I can fix whatever the issue is. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


IMHO trying too hard (with water, mints and amenities) only makes drivers feel slapped in the face when they inevitably get that pax that rates them low despite all of that.

My advice is to keep a reasonably clean, reasonably running car, be reasonably polite, drive reasonably carefully and don't smell bad (all things we should probably do anyway). IMO this way you should keep a reasonable rating. You might get the odd low rating here and there, but those kinds of pax might down rate no matter how hard you try. Also try to avoid picking up low rated pax and avoid other scenarios that can lead to getting low ratings (you'll hopefully build up a bit of an instinct to what these are over time).


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

ChrisConlin said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new Lyft driver Nashville. Given around 40 rides. Car is clean in and out. I vacuum and air freshen it every day. No funky smell. I don't over talk the pax either. I have bottled water. I have charger and aux chord available. I ask them if the temp is ok. Don't drive too fast or slow. And yet my ratings are dropping steadliy. 4.98- then 4.94, then 4.88 and now its at 4.81. WTH am I doing wrong??? Or are pax just picky about anything? Is there a point where I just get deactivated? I'd really like to know why the customers rated the way they did so I can fix whatever the issue is. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


On average, 40% of riders will rate. Based on your number of rides, that would be only 16 rated rides. Your fluctuation in ratings will be severe in the early stages. However, the pattern indicates you are getting some 1 stars already. That is a big red flag. This may not be the right gig for you, but I wish you the best.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft ratings fluctuate much more than Uber, and pax are weirder about stupid stuff.

My Uber rating has been 4.91-4.92 for about 6 months now.

My Lyft rating was 4.93 three weeks ago. Today it hit 4.82. In another 3 weeks it will be back in the 4.9x range. And it swings wildly like that, lowest I have been is 4.71, highest 4.97.

Just do more rides and stop giving stuff away.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

If you've done 40 rides and have a 4.81 avg you have not received any 1s or 2s.

Like someone else said you're lucky to have 16 ratings out of 40. 16 x 4.81 is 76.96. That's 14 5s one 4 and one 3. Chill out. It means nothing.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Lyft ratings fluctuate much more than Uber, and pax are weirder about stupid stuff.
> 
> My Uber rating has been 4.91-4.92 for about 6 months now.
> 
> ...


One reason Lyft fluctuates more is because your Lyft rating is based on the last 100 rides. Uber (at least in my app) bases it on the last 500.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

ChrisConlin said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new Lyft driver Nashville. Given around 40 rides. Car is clean in and out. I vacuum and air freshen it every day. No funky smell. I don't over talk the pax either. I have bottled water. I have charger and aux chord available. I ask them if the temp is ok. Don't drive too fast or slow. And yet my ratings are dropping steadliy. 4.98- then 4.94, then 4.88 and now its at 4.81. WTH am I doing wrong??? Or are pax just picky about anything? Is there a point where I just get deactivated? I'd really like to know why the customers rated the way they did so I can fix whatever the issue is. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


Putting this bluntly:

I drove in Nashville, and found that poor black people and young college age rate the worst. I believe this happens because they want a credit for another ride. Ultimately, this behavior is THEFT of SERVICES by way of FRAUD!

You should try to avoid these two types until your rating improve, and you may lose money by doing that, but that is how to survive in this game.

One more thing ...., I know sometimes we end up with these types in our cars, but sniff these folks out and have a little small talk about destination. If any attitude comes out, cancel the ride and tell them your not their Lyft driver.

In Tennessee, on the most part. folks are passive aggressive when low rating.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Some pax just don't know that below 5 stars pushes a driver towards extinction.

I get pax who leave nice comments but still rate below 5, see screenshot.


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

ChrisConlin said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new Lyft driver Nashville. Given around 40 rides. Car is clean in and out. I vacuum and air freshen it every day. No funky smell. I don't over talk the pax either. I have bottled water. I have charger and aux chord available. I ask them if the temp is ok. Don't drive too fast or slow. And yet my ratings are dropping steadliy. 4.98- then 4.94, then 4.88 and now its at 4.81. WTH am I doing wrong??? Or are pax just picky about anything? Is there a point where I just get deactivated? I'd really like to know why the customers rated the way they did so I can fix whatever the issue is. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


Your just a victim of a Paxhole. You had one 1 or 2 star ratings, and because you don't have that many rides you take a big point hit. After you get some more 5 star ratings, and more total trips, your stars should come back up. I'm new too and that's my observation. I drive UberX over 90% of my riders give me 5 stars and I don't spoil them with water. If they deactivated everyone who wasn't perfect they would have no drivers!



Mista T said:


> Some pax just don't know that below 5 stars pushes a driver towards extinction.
> 
> I get pax who leave nice comments but still rate below 5, see screenshot.


In the real world on a scale of 1 to 5, 4 would be considered good. They could even possibly think they are giving you feedback to help you improve. I did not know about this star isht until I became a driver. You would have to suck pretty bad to get below a 4 as a passenger.


----------



## bantamba (Apr 28, 2017)

GreenSky said:


> Don't worry about it. Rating is nothing. You can't please everyone. Lyft paxs are weird compare to fuber.


yes I agree the pax are weird specially black women !!! most of them are rude thats why I stop driving for lyft.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

ChrisConlin said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new Lyft driver Nashville. Given around 40 rides. Car is clean in and out. I vacuum and air freshen it every day. No funky smell. I don't over talk the pax either. I have bottled water. I have charger and aux chord available. I ask them if the temp is ok. Don't drive too fast or slow. And yet my ratings are dropping steadliy. 4.98- then 4.94, then 4.88 and now its at 4.81. WTH am I doing wrong??? Or are pax just picky about anything? Is there a point where I just get deactivated? I'd really like to know why the customers rated the way they did so I can fix whatever the issue is. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

ChrisConlin said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new Lyft driver Nashville. Given around 40 rides. Car is clean in and out. I vacuum and air freshen it every day. No funky smell. I don't over talk the pax either. I have bottled water. I have charger and aux chord available. I ask them if the temp is ok. Don't drive too fast or slow. And yet my ratings are dropping steadliy. 4.98- then 4.94, then 4.88 and now its at 4.81. WTH am I doing wrong??? Or are pax just picky about anything? Is there a point where I just get deactivated? I'd really like to know why the customers rated the way they did so I can fix whatever the issue is. Thanks in advance.
> iving you
> Chris


Sounds like you're doing everything right. I was in the same situation. My ratings started to tank, but I made one simple change and it works like a charm. I ask for 5 stars. Here's what I say to almost every ride. Thank you 'Bill' for riding with me today. I am giving you 5 stars right now (hold up phone and show rider while you do it). I would appreciate it if you would give me 5 stars as well". Rider says they will, I say "thank you so much" and ride is over. Try it you'll see it works very well, whether we talked much or not.


----------



## Richard Pulley (Feb 14, 2018)

ChrisConlin said:


> Hey guys, I'm a new Lyft driver Nashville. Given around 40 rides. Car is clean in and out. I vacuum and air freshen it every day. No funky smell. I don't over talk the pax either. I have bottled water. I have charger and aux chord available. I ask them if the temp is ok. Don't drive too fast or slow. And yet my ratings are dropping steadliy. 4.98- then 4.94, then 4.88 and now its at 4.81. WTH am I doing wrong??? Or are pax just picky about anything? Is there a point where I just get deactivated? I'd really like to know why the customers rated the way they did so I can fix whatever the issue is. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


Now on the lift app you have 24hrs to rate. I dont rate 5 stars unless they tip. Most dont even rate.


----------

